# مقارنه بين الاتصال السلكي والاتصال اللاسلكي



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (27 فبراير 2011)

​*
:56:السلام عليكم :56:

مقارنه بين الاتصال السلكي والاتصال اللاسلكي



اولا: نسبه الفقد
النظام اللاسلكي اكثر فقدا للاشاره من النظام السلكي


ثانيا:امكانيه التحرك
النظام اللاسلكي هو الذي يملك القدره على التحرك والتنقل


ثالثا: الامان
النظام السلكي اكثر امنافي نقل المعلومات 


رابعا:ال b.w
لكل نظام ظروفه وحيثياته في ال b.w فمثلا 
بالنسبه للنظام السلكي لكل سلك خواص خاصه به وال frequency 
التي يستطيع حملها وبالنسبه للنظام اللاسلكي سيكون حسب الband 
التي انا محكوم فيها


خامسا:التكلفه 
وهذه لن نستطيع الحكم عليها الا بعد معرفه المسافه​*​*
*


----------



## A_alabdullh (12 مارس 2011)

مشكووووه و يعطيج ألف عافية .. ما قصرتي


----------

